# short bread cookie dough keep sticking



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi fellow bakers
I made some shortbread cookies using Halloween cutters but my chilled dough kept sticking to my rolling pin etc. I floured the pin and all. I did not want to flour the surface too much. I was unable to lift the shapes off the surface. 

It took a long time to cut the shapes. I had to roll it thick and not 1/4 inch as suggested. My friends says they liked it and wants me to make more for the holidays, but I am not looking forward to another mess! I do like the taste of buttery shortbread cookies. By the way, the recipe I found in the paper calls for 1 pound of butter. half a box of cake flour, and powdered sugar. Just some info in case it may be a factor.


----------



## elfin (Oct 29, 2007)

You could simply roll out your cookies on parchment paper... or a silpat mat if you have one....


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

*do you freeze or chill the dough before you roll it out?*


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

when you work with any recipe that calls for a great deal of butter, always work the dough slightly chilled.

when I roll out my cookies I roll them out between 2 sheets of parchment paper, then lightly dip my cookie cutters in a little flour, then cut my shapes. Slip the parchement paper onto a cookie sheet and place in the freezer for about 15 mins.
Then, when the dough is pretty much very chilled not frozen ( just in spots..lol can't help that!) I remove the excess with a pointy angled spatula, place the now cut cookie shapes back into the freezer until I have all my cookies cut out.

Then place the frozen cookies in a parchment covered large cookie sheet or something larger and bake.

I keep my cookies from spreading too much that way also!


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone!
I will try to use my silpat next time. I may have to chill my dough longer. I also will dip my cookie cutters in flour as well!

Hope it will work for Xmas cookies!


----------

